# For those who don't know where to begin.



## kstaven

*Your Journal MUST start with your username. For example: "Nifty - Here's my journal about my goats and cows!"*

When beginning your journal, or if you already have one, to make it interesting, here are some questions to get you started and keep our conversations interesting. This is the list, below. Your answers can be just added to your own thread.

These questions are meant to be a conversation starter, and to help everyone here know more about you and what mutual interests you may have with some of the members. Feel free to use this list, use a part of this list, or none at all, this is entirely optional. Please keep in mind that our journals are not diaries and private names, addresses, and personal details are not necessary to be relevant in answering these questions or, for that matter, in journal entries.  Feel free to cut and paste from this list the questions you wish to answer. This isn't a "test".......................... this is so we can all have fun and learn together!

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
3.    How would you define your farm?
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
35    What is on your to do list?
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
37.   In what do you trust?
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?


----------



## poorboys

how do I get started???? is everyone typing the questions and then answering?? I could'nt copy paste, help


----------



## elevan

poorboys said:
			
		

> how do I get started???? is everyone typing the questions and then answering?? I could'nt copy paste, help


You should be able to copy and paste  :/

You don't have to use the questions.  You can just start by telling about yourself.


----------



## bella1210

is this like a blog


----------



## elevan

bella1210 said:
			
		

> is this like a blog


It's a daily journal of farm life.  Kind of like blogging...but essentially it's just a long running thread about what's going on in your life.


----------



## redtailgal

To start, start thread with your username in the title, and then tell us about the gorgeous goat in the pic below your name........


----------



## elevan

I think that's a sheep...


----------



## redtailgal

see, you really need to start a  journal and end this debate!  Goat or sheep?

I am still voting goat, cuz I am stubborn.


----------



## woodleighcreek

elevan said:
			
		

> I think that's a sheep...


I have to agree, I believe it is a sheep. It looks kind of like the one my kindergarden had.


----------



## redtailgal

a sheep?  really?

Wait, ya'll are ganging up on me.

What sort of sheep?  Golly, I am confused.

This is gonna bug me all night.  BELLAAAAA.................


----------



## redtailgal

its a goat.

Her siggy says nothing bout no sheep, nor does her website. 

Dont go proving me wrong either.

I am feeling particularly OCD tonight.

a goat I say! a goat!  see?  right? 

oy, Bella?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Your right! It is an alpine goat!


----------



## woodleighcreek

looks like a sheep though...


----------



## Roll farms

I am w/ you, RTG, I kept thinking, "Sheep?  Are they nuts?  That's an Alpine."

A Sheep.  Heh.

(just kidding ladies  )


----------



## elevan

I swear that looks like a sheep!


----------



## redtailgal

Thank you Rolls.

Yes, it is a goat. a what ever breed you said (lemme look) an Alpine. Yes that it. It's an Alpine Goat. See?

As for them being nuts............um, NOOOO comment.

next thing they are gonna tell me is that the penguin in my avatar is giving them a stern look...........


----------



## elevan

Here's me giving you a stern look


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## Ms. Research

Herd Nerd with a Mission puts in a Vote..... Goat.     

Bella, you should start a journal.   Have to say, I enjoy doing mine even though I am just "in the planning of my Livestock Adventure" and only have 2 buns and a Dog that thinks he's Head Bun.   Hopefully my journal will help others who are starting by reading how I started.  I know reading others, along with all the other threads, I am getting a very rounded REAL LIFE lesson on what it's like to raise Livestock.


----------



## 77Herford

Its a Goat, Elevan are your eyes failing you?


----------



## elevan

BELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHAT is that in your avatar!????????


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

I vote with RTG, that is a goat!


----------



## elevan

Alrighty...guess I'm outnumbered.  Goat  :/  I still want confirmation from Bella


----------



## elevan

I just wanted to pop on here and say that I am so excited to see how much this section has grown!  Who would have thought?  I certainly didn't when I started the first journal, I just wanted to share my experiences with you all. 

Which brings me to a point that I'd like to make...I've heard many question if people are actually reading their journals since they aren't getting a lot of responses.  Trust me on this - your journals are being read by more people than you realize.  Just keep posting, the journals are about you and your farm life...occasionally someone will have a comment or a question and will pop in.  I read all of the journals personally and no it's not because I'm a mod - it's because I'm interested in reading about other's experiences.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Dumb question: Are these journals only for those who are currently involved in the raising of livestock and/or actively farming/ranching/hobby farming?  I don't raise any livestock (yet...), but I do (and can) have some thoughts and rants and such which may make a worthwhile journal on here....I also love to share some plans about a future cow-calf operation and such!






BTW, I think bella's avatar is a goat, the ears make it look goatish than sheepish (if "goatish" is even a word)...


----------



## elevan

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Dumb question: Are these journals only for those who are currently involved in the raising of livestock and/or actively farming/ranching/hobby farming?  I don't raise any livestock (yet...), but I do (and can) have some thoughts and rants and such which may make a worthwhile journal on here....I also love to share some plans about a future cow-calf operation and such!


If you're a member then you can have a journal.  We'd love to read about your life and your plans for your future operation.




> BTW, I think bella's avatar is a goat, the ears make it look goatish than sheepish (if "goatish" is even a word)...


----------



## WildRoseBeef

elevan said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb question: Are these journals only for those who are currently involved in the raising of livestock and/or actively farming/ranching/hobby farming?  I don't raise any livestock (yet...), but I do (and can) have some thoughts and rants and such which may make a worthwhile journal on here....I also love to share some plans about a future cow-calf operation and such!
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a member then you can have a journal.  We'd love to read about your life and your plans for your future operation.
Click to expand...

 Thanks!


----------



## Queen Mum

Alpine dairy goat!   I had one just like it.


----------



## Beekissed

Goat...read her siggy!


----------



## elevan

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Goat...read her siggy!


Siggy wasn't there when the "debate" started  

But now that it is the mystery is solved...it is apparently a GOAT  _*sigh...gotta admit that I was wrong*_


----------



## Queen Mum

But, Elevan,  it COULD have been a sheep or even a dog and then we all would have looked pretty dumb.  What is a siggy?   Signature?


----------



## elevan

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> What is a siggy?   Signature?


Yep, siggy is slang for signature line.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I always thought it was a goat.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

That is a goat. 

A sheep? Really Emily?  

I am only joking with you, Em. I suppose it *could* look like a sheep. Maybe a little...


----------



## Beekissed

Except the coloring, it looks very much like a hair sheep as we cannot see the tail in the pic.  The shape, the ears, the hair all look very much like a mixed breed hair sheep.


----------



## elevan

Thank you Beekissed!

See, I'm NOT crazy...it could very well have gone the other way


----------



## redtailgal

Nope, sorry.  Ya'll are wrong. 

Its a sheep.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Nope, sorry.  Ya'll are wrong.
> 
> Its a sheep.


I thought you said goat RTG!


----------



## redtailgal

well, I gotta be different.


----------



## Beekissed

It's our differences that make us special!     I WANTED it to be a sheep because I can't stand most goats    and it sure would have had interesting markings for a hair sheep.  I like variety of color in my sheeples.


----------



## redtailgal

Beekissed said:
			
		

> It's our differences that make us special!     I WANTED it to be a sheep because I can't stand most goats    and it sure would have had interesting markings for a hair sheep.  I like variety of color in my sheeples.


You can't stand most goats?

Look, lady, that just ain't right!  :/

How can you not LOVE goats?

sigh.  I guess we will keep you anyway


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Everybody likes what they like. 
She just doesn't like them. I'm fine with that but, I love goats.


----------



## Beekissed

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Beekissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's our differences that make us special!     I WANTED it to be a sheep because I can't stand most goats    and it sure would have had interesting markings for a hair sheep.  I like variety of color in my sheeples.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't stand most goats?
> 
> Look, lady, that just ain't right!  :/
> 
> How can you not LOVE goats?
> 
> sigh.  I guess we will keep you anyway
Click to expand...

CONS

Their eyes freak me out.... they expose their lady parts at all times-ick...the bucks really are the grossest male animal in the entire world!... they are more destructive than sheep... they don't flock with a herd well which means they wander off and escape fencing more....judging from this forum they are sick all the time, every day, are parasite ridden, need much, much, much medicines to keep them alive, to have live births, to do _anything_~ they seem to need SOOOO much maintenance and special care that they just aren't worth the time to fool with them...they are shaped funny... they will kill fruit trees....their milk taste funny...there aren't many fences that contain them if they are determined to leave....their meat doesn't sell for the same price as lamb....the list goes on and on....

PROS

They have quirky personalities....they are small enough for women to throw around....they are easy to milk...I don't mind killing them


----------



## Bridgemoof

I have a question about the journals....how do I change my topic header...so instead of Bridgemoof-My Farm Journal...change it to something like "Bridgemoof-My Farm Journal UPDATE 9-10-2012"

I can't seem to figure it out and it's making me crazy


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I have a question about the journals....how do I change my topic header...so instead of Bridgemoof-My Farm Journal...change it to something like "Bridgemoof-My Farm Journal UPDATE 9-10-2012"
> 
> I can't seem to figure it out and it's making me crazy


Go to your first post in the topic and at the bottom click 'Edit'. It will let you change the topic header.


----------



## elevan

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> Bridgemoof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about the journals....how do I change my topic header...so instead of Bridgemoof-My Farm Journal...change it to something like "Bridgemoof-My Farm Journal UPDATE 9-10-2012"
> 
> I can't seem to figure it out and it's making me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> *Go to your first post in the topic and at the bottom click 'Edit'. It will let you change the topic header.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Bridgemoof

Thank you!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

elevan said:
			
		

> Thank you Beekissed!
> 
> *See, I'm NOT crazy*...it could very well have gone the other way


Um, ya, I'm not sure very many people can agree with that comment..


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

> ..they are shaped funny... they will kill fruit trees....their milk taste funny...there aren't many fences that contain them if they are determined to leave....their meat doesn't sell for the same price as lamb....the list goes on and on....


How are they shaped funny? 
Does sheep milk taste better?
Yes I will agree with the fences...
And with the meat as a lamb...



> judging from this forum they are sick all the time, every day, are parasite ridden, need much, much, much medicines to keep them alive, to have live births, to do _anything_~


How do you know its not just because theres more awesome goaty people then sheepy people? I betcha that if there was more sheep people there'd be more sheep emergencies then goaty ones. 



> Their eyes freak me out.... they expose their lady parts at all times-ick


I can't tell the difference, I mean, how does this > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 look different from this ?? > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yeah they do..



			
				Beekissed said:
			
		

> I don't mind killing them


OK thats just mean! 

 Hope you dont think I'm too crazy


----------



## Beekissed

Ah..but MY sheep didn't have those light colored eyes:






Nice, chocolatey eyes that hid that weird pupil.  I prefer it that way.  

Note the nice, square and solid shape of the sheep body:






Compared to the more pear shaped, uneven goat body:






None of my sheep fall down every time they run:






Nor do they expose themselves all the time...only when in heat and a buck is near or taking a dump or peeing:






And follow the link to read about the benefits of sheep's milk over goat's...don't forget to read about the flavor a little ways down the page..one source I found stated it tasted like a vanilla milkshake...more mild and flavorful than cow's milk:

http://www.antlife.org/drinking-sheep-vs-goat-milk/



> *Highly nutritious*
> Sheep milk is highly nutritious, richer in vitamins A, B, and E, calcium, phosphorus, potassium, and magnesium than cow's milk. It contains a higher proportion of short- and medium-chain fatty acids, which have recognized health benefits. For example, short-chain fatty acids have little effect on cholesterol levels in people. They make milk easier to digest.
> 
> According to a German researcher, sheep milk has more conjugated linoleic acid (CLA) than the milk from pigs, horses, goats, cattle, and humans. CLA is a cancer-fighting, fat-reducing fat. The fat globules in sheep milk are smaller than the fat globules in cow's milk, making sheep milk more easily digested.
> 
> *Sheep milk*
> Sheep milk can be frozen and stored until a sufficient quantity of milk is available to sell or make cheese. Freezing does not affect the cheese-making qualities of the milk.
> 
> Sheep milk has a higher solids content than goat or cow milk. As a result, more cheese can be produced from a gallon (or liter) of sheep milk than a gallon (or liter) of goat or cow milk. Sheep milk yields 18 to 25 percent cheese, whereas goat and cow milk only yield 9 to 10 percent.
> 
> While sheep usually produce less milk than goats and much less than cows, sheep milk sells for a significantly higher price per pound, almost four times the price of cow milk.


Sorry...I'm just a dyed in the wool (pun intended) sheep fan and born to despise the goat....except Boer goats..sort of like those...a little.


----------



## bonbean01

LOL Beekissed...I also am a sheep person, but we are out numbered here...I do have contact with goats with our neighbour and do see how terribly their cute their kids are...we looked at both sheep and goats before we started this and we're happy we decided on sheep 

On a side note...that neighbour is slowly selling off his goats and buying hair sheep, mainly because of worms and the number the goats do on his fence...plus the return of selling lambs is higher than kids and feed costs keep going up.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

I love both (jacobs I love), but sheep taste better


----------



## bonbean01

Edited because this didn't work out to start my journal


----------



## RockyMountainFarms

I help my Grandpa with his goats but have to agree with the billygoat part. I mean they pee on their faces!


----------



## Chyanne Archer

I think it is a goat


----------

